# Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w/us



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Come one and all to the 24th Annual Goat Education Conference! The NWODGA Goat Education Conference is a wonderful educational opportunity for goat lovers of all kinds! Whether you have meat goats, dairy goats, pack goats, or just want to learn more about goats...we invite you to come and spend the day with us! Topics for kids, for new goat owners, and topics for experienced goat people too! Truly something for everyone!! You can learn about basic goat care, kidding & kid rearing, goat nutrition, breeding & reproductive topics, Livestock Guarding dogs, goat soap, goat cheese, cooking with goat meat - there is something for EVERYONE! Even the kids will have a great time with our annual Goat-O-Rama class and a variety of classes designed with kids in mind! There will be fun raffles & prizes and goat related vendors onsite! We will also have DHI scale certification onsite...so bring your scale and get it certified for the year! The conference will be held at the Clackamas Community College in Oregon City, Oregon on February 25th, 2012. Classes start at 8:30am. Pre-register by printing the registration form here: http://nwodga.org/ or sign-up onsite at 8am! Pre-registration ensures that you get your own copy of our large information booklet, filled with notes from nearly all of the classes available that day! 
Cost for the entire day: $35 for Adults, $15 for children under 18 yrs.

http://www.classifiedflyerads.com/ad/http://nwodga.org//361765/


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

Feel free to email me directly with any questions at all! :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

I plan on coming! I had a doe due that time last year..but my girls should be done by then this year..I'm excited to go! Where's a good place to stay near the grounds? I might have a couple of my 4h girls with me too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

Aww...man...if I was only a little closer and had a bit more time! Sounds fun!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

I want to go to this so badly! But I have a doe that is due on the 28th, so I guess that would be cutting it a little close.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

I'll be there. I'm so excited :leap:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

Oooooh! Just up the road. Will see if we can go! Sounds great


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

I'm going too - can't wait! I went last year and really enjoyed it.

:leap:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

I'm super excited about the raffles that we're putting together! I'm making up a Kidding Kit with over $50 worth of kidding things such as a feeding tube, emergency stuff like Electrolytes for babe/mom, colostrum gel for kids, gloves & OB gel, etc etc etc....in a wonderful little toolbox (which happens to work outstanding as a seat while your sitting in the barn waiting for the kids to come out! LOL!!)

Yippee!! :leap:

I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to know any other idea's you all have for other items to raffle off!! What are YOU willing to buy raffle tickets for???? Is there anything that you could use? LET ME KNOW! :stars:


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

That's a great raffle item BF... I've been planning to put one of those kits together but maybe I'll hold off and see if I can just win yours instead.

I'm donating a two night stay at my vacation rental. It's a classic yacht in Oregon City... thought it would make a nice close-to-home getaway for someone who has to stay close to the farm for milking duties or a place to stay for next year for next years conference.

http://www.airbnb.com/rooms/16663


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

Goat first aid kit! Got Goats? shirt. Manure shovel. Feed. Milker. Books.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

At our goatalympics they raffles off several gift certificates to local pet shops and farm supply places...I believe they were donated.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

What kind of goat books would be of interest?


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

If you're coming to the conference from out of town and need a place to stay the night before I'm offering my vacation rental free of charge. It's just a few miles from the conference and it sleeps 5. Here's a link to the website http://www.airbnb.com/rooms/16663 . If you're interested send me a PM. First person who speaks up gets it.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

WOW!! Wish I lived further away so I'd have an excuse to stay there!! SO COOL!!
I can also let our NWODGA group know about this, (if you'd like) because Im sure we know of quite a few people coming from a distance .
You can email me direct @ [email protected]


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Northwest Oregon Goat Education Conference! Come learn w*

Milk and Honey has first dibs. If she can't come I'll let you know.


----------

